# Catalan dictionary



## Amandla

As a lot of people will agree with me, I think wordreference Dictionary and the Forums are very useful to learn languages and particularly English language. 

The first time I wrote in the Forums I was amazed because there were a lots of posts with many languages and cultural discussions. However, there were not a particular post to Catalan language. I was absent for the Forums a long period of time and I saw then that the Catalan language post had been created! I was really glad.

Therefore, it would be a good idea that Catalan language will be included in the Dictionary. Is there any way to do it? If I suggest this is because I think there are lot of Catalan people that use the Forums and the Dictionary. I'm sure they also want our language in there.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

That would be wonderful, Amandla. I agree with you. And then it's not only us Catalan speakers using the Catalan forum but lots of people from around the world who are learning or who work with our language 
See what the mods have to say about it


----------



## Jana337

Click - a similar request with an explanation.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jana337 said:


> Click - a similar request with an explanation.


 
Hi, Jana, good day!


But I see that that thread deals mostly with forums, not with dictionaries. Anyway, I just wanted to say that, as a translator and Catalan speaker, I endorse the first poster's idea. 

Thanks


----------



## Dixie!

It is a wonderful idea. Ever since I joined the forums I thought it was a shame we do not have a Catalan dictionary. Hope the mods do something about it.


----------



## Amandla

Yes, I agree with you Traductora and Dixie. 

My suggestion is about a Catalan Dictonary. Is it possible? If it is not, why not? 

I also want to say that I can help to create it if you need some help to translate words. It would be a useful way for English speakers to help them with their Catalan learning...


----------



## Jana337

I linked to that thread to tell you that dictionaries don't grow on trees.  To build a dictionary is costly and it takes a lot of time.

And rest assured that there's nothing moderators can do about it. Business decisions lie within the exclusive competence of Mike Kellogg, the owner of this website. We are volunteers who help run the forum.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thanks, Jana. See what can be done about it. Count on me too should you guys need any help


----------



## Amandla

Thanks! I offer myself to help!

I send an email message to the email that is shown in the web. I hope he will read it.


----------



## Dixie!

Amandla said:


> Thanks! I offer myself to help!
> 
> I send an email message to the email that is shown in the web. I hope he will read it.



Please let us know if he replies


----------



## Amandla

Dixie! said:


> Please let us know if he replies



I'll do it Dixie


----------



## andreucat

I agree with you Amandla. I speak normally in Catalan, it'd be very useful.

	It is a wonderful idea.

Good afternoon! (Catalonia's hour)


----------



## Amandla

Thanks andreu!


----------



## Joannes

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Thanks, Jana. See what can be done about it. Count on me too should you guys need any help


And count on me to use it afterwards.


----------



## Mei

Same here, you can count on me too. 

Mei


----------



## TrentinaNE

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Thanks, Jana. See what can be done about it.


 


Jana337 said:


> And rest assured that there's nothing moderators can do about it. Business decisions lie within the exclusive competence of Mike Kellogg, the owner of this website.


 
We seem to be talking past each other. 

Elisabetta


----------



## ampurdan

Hey! Yes, it would be great to have a Catalan dictionary. In fact, it would be great to have a dictionary of every language any of us is learning here. However, the lack of it is not just a problem of volunteers to build up a dictionary. Dictionaries, unlike the forums, are a business with their own staff and -I guess- expansion is planned by managers according to their strategy, conditional on a number of factors, including law.

We don't open new forums when people ask for it in this forum. We open them when there's a critical number of requests in the Other languages forum, for instance. Likewise, I guess Mike Kellogg won't create a new dictionary just because we ask for it here, he'll do it when he deems it a good business decision.


----------



## Jana337

Mike reads Comments and Suggestions regularly and I am sure he will be pleased by so much enthusiasm.


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, I don't know about him, I for one take off my hat to your willingness.


----------



## Amandla

Jana337 said:


> Mike reads Comments and Suggestions regularly and I am sure he will be pleased by so much enthusiasm.



that's great


----------



## TrentinaNE

As Jana noted in the thread linked above:


> Whether or not we have a dictionary for the language depends on business considerations, broadly speaking, and the forums do not influence them directly.


I'll add, just in case it's still unclear, the decision is also not influnced by threads in C&S that ask for dictionaries to be added. 

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

The thread is closed, but sure, an English-Catalan dictionary would be nice to have on the site.  Among potential dictionaries, I would put it in the top 50 in my wish list.


----------

